# whoa - team tibco



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/team-tibcos-2008-look-team-bikes/


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the sickest bikes I've ever seen!!


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

very very nice....


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

umm ... that article is missing the best part.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Optimum size Med avail*

We have a 585 size Med, Optimum geometry (532 mm TTeff) in this paint job if interested. Will ship it, or come in to the shop for our Pro-Fit & custom build treatment. 

Cheers,


----------

